# First Dutch oven cheese bread



## deerman13-2 (Sep 12, 2013)

My first attempt at bread was a success. I followed the simple recipient and it turned out great. 












image.jpg



__ deerman13-2
__ Sep 12, 2013


















image.jpg



__ deerman13-2
__ Sep 12, 2013


















image.jpg



__ deerman13-2
__ Sep 12, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2013)

DeerMan, afternoon.....   The bread looks really good....  Are you going to share the recipe ??    Type it out if need be....   Links don't go over too well here.....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .....


----------



## rdknb (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks good, but please share


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks great!

Looks very similar to the DO bread And the loaf of death bread I posted here earlier this year. We like to add cheeses and jalapeños or hatch chiles too.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## deerman13-2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys I just used the Dutch Oven bread recipe that was posted on the forum already. Really simple. I just added cheese and used bleached flour.


----------



## deerman13-2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Here is the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133900/dutch-oven-bread


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 13, 2013)

DeerMan13-2 said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133900/dutch-oven-bread


I knew that looked familiar!


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks great!! No knead bread is a great way to get into bread making for those of us who thought it was some sort of magic reserved for a chosen few. I had just about given up on bread baking a few years back when I found this recipe in the NY Times. Gave it a shot and the success convinced me to keep trying other kinds of bread. I'm still no great baker, but I can make pretty decent bread in various styles these days.
This recipe and the Amish white bread recipe should be on the front page of every book on baking!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2013)

Great job


----------

